# Bears Country



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Court Rejects U.S. Government's Arctic Drilling Proposal In 'Huge Victory For Polar Bears


<p>Climate action advocates and wildlife defenders celebrated Monday after the U.S. Court of Appeals for the 9th Circuit rejected the U.S. government's approval of Liberty, a proposed offshore oil-drilling project in federal Arctic waters that opponents warned would endanger local communities...




video.devamiburda.com


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Who would win, a polar bear or a Siberian tiger?
Male Polar Bear wins this 80/100. This whole “size doesn’t matter” is nonsense. Tiger fans say “tigers are on average bigger then lions” during the tiger vs lion debate. But when people say polar bears are 1.5x times (sometimes 2x) the weight of a Siberian tiger they say “size doesn’t matter”. Such hypocrites. Once you look on YouTube of their feats the answer becomes way more obvious. Polar Bears look are so massive on recording that even picturing a Siberian tiger fighting them looks like a severe mismatch. Polar Bears aren’t some small omnivore bear they are a carnivorous apex predator.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

pinterest


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Who has the hardest striking power with their paws, lion, tiger or bear?
Bear has the hardest striking power. At least if you are comparing a brown bear or polar bear to these animals.
Spectacled, black (American and Asiatic), Sun and sloth bears do not have the harder striking power than any of the 2 big cats listed.
The spectacled bears extinct relative Arctotherium probably had one of the hardest paw strikes ever with paws over twice the size of a human head. They had stronger paw strikes than both the ngandong tiger and cave lion, the largest variants of the 2 cat species listed to ever live. The ngandong tiger skeletons have too few days to assume that they were not larger than modern day tigers.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Brown Bear by Jamin Hunter Taylor, on Flickr
Brown Bear by Jamin Hunter Taylor, on Flickr
Brown Bear by Jamin Hunter Taylor, on Flickr
Black Bear by Jamin Hunter Taylor, on Flickr


----------

